# canon eos rebel k2 or t2?



## slickhare (Dec 13, 2005)

i've been looking at film cameras lately and decided if i were to get a new one, it'd be either the canon eos rebel k2 or t2. i was just wondering which would be more advantageous to get since they're pretty close in price. thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 13, 2005)

sort of a side note, what kind of camera is in your display pic? Sorry, just looks a lot like my Canon FTb :er:


----------



## slickhare (Dec 13, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> sort of a side note, what kind of camera is in your display pic? Sorry, just looks a lot like my Canon FTb :er:



it's a Pentax ME Super. yeah old school!


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2005)

It looks a lot more like a plain Canon FT to me


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2005)

Check this site, you may be able to find the differences in those two cameras eos-magazine/

I don't think there is much difference between any of the newer EOS Rebel film cameras.  They are all pretty much the same.

If you want to compare those with the next step up...look at an EOS ELAN.  The latest version is the ELAN 7n.  But even older ELAN cameras are better than the Rebel series.


----------



## slickhare (Dec 13, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> It looks a lot more like a plain Canon FT to me



oops i did a google search for pentax me super and that's what i got. didn't notice it was the canon


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have the T2 and I like it a LOT more than the K2.  My friend has the K2, and I have used it, and i dont know the specs for it, but i can tell you that I do like my T2 more


----------

